
App to help fight queues outside of stores amid Covid-19 quarantine (Belgium) - jeroenbourgois
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.endare.supermeter
======
jeroenbourgois
On of our partners came up with the idea, we bundled forces and whipped up
this app in less than a week. The goal is to enable people to check both
availability of goods and queue size (like
[https://tinyurl.com/vw9nfpn](https://tinyurl.com/vw9nfpn)). We hope this will
prevent people from making unnecessary visits and stay at home as much as
possible.

Dutch/French only, with only Belgian stores. iOS version still pending, App
Review is really hard on this one, since Apple is very strict on spreading
(mis)information about COVID-19, and rightfully so.

